# General > Films >  New Whisky Galore

## pat

Just back from seeing it, went with a pal who has never seen the original, she laughed and thoroughly enjoyed it being so light hearted.

I enjoyed the film, the folk making it obviously had a great time making it - now I will have to search out the old one to check which one I prefer.

----------


## thanhdta90

Sit back and relax, don't bother trying to compare to the first film whether it is better or worse, I don't care. I  enjoyed this film. I laughed at the funny bits, and enjoyed the story, what more do you need. Just go see it and have fun.

----------


## Kodiak

I have it on order from Amazon, due to arrive on November 6th,  :Grin:

----------

